

Show HN: Zoko - Github Game Off 2012 - samuel02
http://lulea.github.com/game-off-2012/
Feedback is highly appreciated!
======
EddieB
Not only does it look great it's actually quite challenging, in a nice way..
Well done!

Some controls on intro would be nice, had to look in source to make sure there
wasn't some magical way to jump.

~~~
samuel02
Thanks! I'm gonna try to add some instructions before deadline! Did you notice
that you can control the camera with the mouse? Maybe that should be noted as
well?

~~~
EddieB
Yep picked that up, might be worth noting however..

A couple other tricks I picked up also, but that's game play wise so I wont
drop any spoilers here.

I think I'll try making some levels later on tonight, just complete the game!

~~~
samuel02
Nice! New levels as pull requests are highly welcome! I guess you figured out
they are all just json files?

------
ajhai
Looks good. Instructions on how to play will help

------
ozh
OK I'm impressed.

~~~
samuel02
Thanks! Let me know if there's anything you think we could improve.

